# Roubaix Expert - Testrider.com video review



## ksanbon (Jul 19, 2008)

http://www.testrider.com/fly.aspx?layout=player&video=1


----------



## PJ352 (Dec 5, 2007)

ksanbon said:


> http://www.testrider.com/fly.aspx?layout=player&video=1


Wow, all in all a_ very _positive review. Thanks for posting! :thumbsup:


----------



## joep721 (May 4, 2009)

Thanks! That was a good review.


----------



## Sardian (Oct 17, 2009)

Thanks for posting the link. I ordered my Roubaix Expert today, in white. It should be here around the 1st of November. I can't wait. 

I did ride a 2010 Roubaix Comp in my size and a 2010 Roubaix Expert that was one size to big before I decided to buy one. On the same day I rode a Madone 5.2, This is my 1st real road bike, I currently ride a Sirrus.

RLF


----------



## nismo73 (Jul 29, 2009)

That's why I went w/ a Specialized Roubaix as my new bike! :thumbsup:


----------



## Sardian (Oct 17, 2009)

I got my bike last week, already have about 200 miles on it. Coming from a hybrid (Sirrus) I'm having to get used to being bent over, even with the less aggressive Roubaix. So far I'm happy with the bike. Here is a photo of it.

RF


----------



## ksanbon (Jul 19, 2008)

Sardian,

That's a great looking bike. Congratulations!


----------

